# The great Oscar Peterson (jazz, piano)



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

In my opinion, the best jazz pianist, with an unique style and a non-human piano technique. I was very sad when he died in 2007.











(I learned a lot about jazz harmonies with this transcription )


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

a great musician for sure with a fantastic talent, i want to listen more of him, i've heard only a couple of albums. But i have with him the same problem that i have with Art Tatum, i've never liked those endlessly runs all over the keyboard, that often sound to me as a sheer demonstration of prowess than a deep stream of consciousness (think of Coltrane). I like to hear a musician who try to build a story, an improvised composition, a melody. With Tatum and Peterson sometimes i admire their fabulous technique, their taste in comping, but i hear also a lot of disconnected fragments (though as i've already said, i don't know in deepness his studio recordings) that sound like "look what i can do" .


----------



## DavidMahler (Dec 28, 2009)

The Stratford Shakesperean concert is one of my favorite albums for sure!


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

How about "In Russia"?
http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/itywltmt/434-la-chronique-du-disque.html


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

He's a great pianist. He apparently learned to play listening to dual piano players thinking it was one, and that's why he plays the way he does. Despite how great he is, I wouldn't say he's my favorite. A lot of the people he inspired though are among my favorite players.


----------



## misterjones (Oct 9, 2007)

norman bates said:


> . . . But i have with him the same problem that i have with Art Tatum, i've never liked those endlessly runs all over the keyboard, that often sound to me as a sheer demonstration of prowess than a deep stream of consciousness (think of Coltrane). I like to hear a musician who try to build a story, an improvised composition, a melody . . .


Where does Cecil Taylor fit in? Despite the seeming randomness of his "runs", I find his piano oddly engaging. I sense composition closer to Coltrane than Tatum in his work.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Wow, my previous post needs to be ignored. When I clicked into this thread I read Art Tatum in norman bates post and proceeded to think this thread was about him. Must have been a late night. Anyway, I really adore the album Oscar Peterson Trio Plus One. Enjoy a song from it and if you haven't go out and pick it up.


----------



## leefrommontreal528 (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi there,
Just wanted to let you know that Saturday August 15 was Oscar Peterson's 90th Birthday. His widow Kelly Peterson has an auction on eBay selling some of Oscar's owned and used items to help World Vision. If you love Oscar, please check out the auction at: www.ebay.ca/oscarpeterson. There are travel cases, equipment, books, clothing and keyboards that may interest everybody. Thank you!


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Amazing pianist and also really cool to watch him play. Huge hands!
Actually I'm not much of a jazz fan at all, but for some reason I like jazz when I can watch it being performed.


----------

